# Wie am besten in die "Brennende Steppe" ?



## DarkDNS78 (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Community !
Ich bin schon die ganze Zeit am rätseln wie ich in die brennende Steppe komme als Hordler.

Ich bin level 70, daher gibts da auch keine Hürden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon unzählige Maps im Netz durchstöbert und geprüft aber bin nicht sonderlich schlüssig geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre schön wenn jemand hier einen Weg posten würden (ja, Mount level 60 is vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )  !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Vorraus !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
DarkDNS78


----------



## Juliy (24. Oktober 2007)

Nicht dein Ernst oder dass du nicht in die ''Brennende Steppe'' von allein findest als 70er ?


----------



## Grivok (24. Oktober 2007)

nach kargath oedland fliegen
dann direkt unter dem flugpunkt rechts abbiegen und durch die sengende schlucht
durch den schwarzfels und zack biste in der brennenden steppe

als 70er kannst aber auch von sueden grom gol
dann durch den duesterwald, rotkammgebirge an der alliestadt vorbei und zack.... biste auch in der brennenden steppe


----------



## DarkDNS78 (24. Oktober 2007)

Vielen Dank, hab endlich den Weg durch Ödlande entdeckt !!!!

Vielen dank an alle HILFREICHEN Poster !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (24. Oktober 2007)

damit waere dann wohl ich gemeint oder....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (24. Oktober 2007)

Jupp, bist du. Und nun back dir ein Ei drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (24. Oktober 2007)

schon geschehen

das goldene ei der hilfsbereitschaft

gib +100% beliebtheit bei anderen forenmitgliedern
-10% beitraege allgemein schreiben


----------



## xên auf gilneas (17. Januar 2009)

danke jetzt habe ich endlich den weg gefunden bin lvl 53  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (17. Januar 2009)

Juliy schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder dass du nicht in die ''Brennende Steppe'' von allein findest als 70er ?


der weg in brennende steppe geht ja noch aber sengene schlucht mit 2 chars bin ich da durch und jedes mal die höhle gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaskhur (17. Januar 2009)

Da die antwort schon kam:
Ironie on:
durchn weg höhö


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2009)

ich würd eher ins schlingendorntal mitm zeppelin , dann quer durch über dämmerwald und rotkamm laufen, da kannste unterwegs noch n paar allys knechten... ^^


----------



## Trojka (17. Januar 2009)

Dieser weg, wird kein leichter sein, dieser weg der wird steinig und schwehr.  *sing*
achja, für sowas nen fred aufmachen versteh ich einfahc ned, es gibt doch ne ingame community?! warum fragt mann nich da? ich hab kein verständniss sorry^^


----------



## lotus06 (17. Januar 2009)

hast wohl dein Account vom Ebay lächerlich mit lvl 70 und kein plan


----------



## Kytrill (17. Januar 2009)

Trojka schrieb:


> achja, für sowas nen fred aufmachen versteh ich einfahc ned, es gibt doch ne ingame community?! warum fragt mann nich da? ich hab kein verständniss sorry^^



weil bei der INgame-Comm. Antworten ala : Oh du Kackboon einfach hinlaufen etc. kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainless Monkey (17. Januar 2009)

Trojka schrieb:


> Dieser weg, wird kein leichter sein, dieser weg der wird steinig und schwehr.  *sing*
> achja, für sowas nen fred aufmachen versteh ich einfahc ned, es gibt doch ne ingame community?! warum fragt mann nich da? ich hab kein verständniss sorry^^






lotus06 schrieb:


> hast wohl dein Account vom Ebay lächerlich mit lvl 70 und kein plan




voll cool alder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würde es mit dahin "laufen" probieren, das ist neben fliegen und panisch im Kreis rennen einer der besten Methoden.


----------

